# First Pro contest



## Rockin Rooster (May 13, 2007)

Well the first Pro contest is in the books. I didn't get a call but also didn't embarrass myself eigther. We got mostly 7s and 8s and nothing lower than a 6. We did make several minor rookie mistakes but did avoid the biggies. Not too bad for a first time cooking all 4 catagories together. Well the picks are posted on the website.
http://home.comcast.net/~volstew/wsb/html/view.cgi-home.html-.html


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 13, 2007)

Alright Rooster.  Looks great.  Where did you place?


----------



## wittdog (May 13, 2007)

Cool..Nice job....so what did you learn?


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 13, 2007)

Well we placed 39 out of 48 teams. We made several rookie mistakes, like not trusting previous time trial information and starting meats too early. Our scores were,

*CH*      987,   777,   877,   978,   876,   889
*RI*        766,   766,   879,   898,   778,   867
*PK*      878,   877,   879,   989,   878,   977
*BR*      768,   977,   989,   876,   769,   778

Not really bad just nothing spectacular.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2007)

the first is always the toughest, and a learning experience.
The fact that you beat that many teams in your first
try bodes well for you...still, having fun is the most
important part!!


----------



## wittdog (May 13, 2007)

It's huge just to make your turn in times....


----------



## Diva Q (May 13, 2007)

Well done!!

Nice pics thank you for sharing,

COngratulations!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 13, 2007)

nice job rooster.....the hardest part is over...good luck at your next comp!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 14, 2007)

Maybe we'll meet at a contest somewhere. I want to thank you guys out for the help with the brisket. I felt really good about those scores since the first brisket I ever cooked was just this March. I just over cooked it. I got nervous and put it on too early and had to pull it 5 hours before turn-in. Kinda long to rest it.


----------



## Cliff H. (May 14, 2007)

Good Job on your first comp.  You have one more under your belt than I do.


----------



## DaleP (May 14, 2007)

I think you did a good job Rooster. The competition you were against was really tough for anyone to beat. My turn this week!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 14, 2007)

Good luck to you!


----------

